# Looking at P45.. What has been the thoughts



## diskdoctr (Feb 18, 2010)

I am thinking of picking up a P45 to add to my carry rotation.. What has been the feelings on this model? Is it one I can trust for carry? Thanks All


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd recommend doing a search or scanning through the Kahr section archives with PM45 and/or P45 headings. From what I have read (not any personal experience) it appears some owners have had some issues with reliability.


----------



## tm510a (Mar 7, 2010)

*This is my post*

Light primers strikes. Is this a big problem with Kahr's ? I have a P45 shot 1500 rounds Winchester silver tips american eagle and many other types of factory ammo. Last week started to have infrequent FTF lite primers strikes about every other mag. Stripped slide and clean all internal parts, still the same do I have a defect?


----------

